# Carbon forks - eXotic Rigid Carbon - any opinions?



## huntr_s (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

Have been looking at a eXotic carbon fork for my redline mono - 
Has anyone ridden one of these or seen a comprehensive review? On price point and weight they seem very reasonable but the brand seems relatively obscure and is hard to find info on. Can always fall back on a Pace carbon but any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's coming from the same factory as On-One Cabron, Origin-8, White Bros, and probably the Bontrager carbon forks. I'm not confirming that, but thats kinda how Taiwan works.....oh yeah, the Fetish Forks too, same stuff for the most part, wiht very minor tweaks.


----------



## cchough (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought the 445mm Disc Only version for my XXIX. Cosmetically, it looks really nice. small, understated stickers - looks to be made pretty well. I didn't weigh it before I cut and installed it but it was certainly very light. Ride-wise, it seems to soak up high frequency buzz pretty well. There is a bit of brake dive but it isn't excessive. I've only done XC type stuff with it (mostly fireroads and some single track) so far and it's been great. I figured for $169, what the heck.


----------



## huntr_s (Apr 22, 2008)

*Cheers for the advice guys!*

Exactly cchough! " - this carbon fork isn't exactly gonna break the bank so worth a try.
I may be pleasantly surprised.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Cracked Headtube said:


> I'm pretty sure it's coming from the same factory as On-One Cabron, Origin-8, White Bros, and probably the Bontrager carbon forks. I'm not confirming that, but thats kinda how Taiwan works.....oh yeah, the Fetish Forks too, same stuff for the most part, wiht very minor tweaks.


Not the same factory as On-One forks, the others, yes.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm glad I found this thread. I'm considering the very same fork. Is it holding up pretty well, *cchough*?


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Someone I know just bought one. He says he noticed the flex right away but it is holding up so far.


----------



## cchough (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, it's held up fine. There is flex, no doubt about it but it doesn't bother me. I've ridden on the Pace fork and that flexed under braking more than this fork. This fork is on my light duty bike though. Generally, for rougher terrain, the FS gets the nod. But under my substantial weight - so far so good. For the money, I'd buy it again.

Good luck,


----------



## huntr_s (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep after riding this fork for 2 months I can confirm it has quite a lot of flex under braking. Though a combo of hayes strokers and a redline hub that isn't really up to scratch could be contributing to lack of stiffness???
Still, in terms of finish quality and price I would still recommend it as well.


----------



## treadlight (May 4, 2007)

cchough said:


> I bought the 445mm Disc Only version for my XXIX. Cosmetically, it looks really nice. small, understated stickers - looks to be made pretty well. I didn't weigh it before I cut and installed it but it was certainly very light. Ride-wise, it seems to soak up high frequency buzz pretty well. There is a bit of brake dive but it isn't excessive. I've only done XC type stuff with it (mostly fireroads and some single track) so far and it's been great. I figured for $169, what the heck.


 The manufacturer recommends a 465mm for 29er.

I was thinking of purchasing the same length but kinda inbetween following the "recommended" versus measuring my 17.5 Monocog 29er fork and just match whatever the closest length.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

treadlight said:


> The manufacturer recommends a 465mm for 29er.
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing the same length but kinda inbetween following the "recommended" versus measuring my 17.5 Monocog 29er fork and just match whatever the closest length.


Match the closest length or you're going to throw your bike's geometry out of whack.


----------



## josh zollinger (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey cchough I ride an xxix as well and was thinking of one of these forks. I'm torn between the 425mm and the 445mm, how do you like the 445mm?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been riding my 445cm eXotic all season and I'm still loving it. It's held up just fine--even through rock gardens--and shows no signs of wear. There might be some flex, but I don't think I weigh enough to really experience much of it.

Link to my initial thoughts: http://one9.us/blog/cycling/exotic-carbon-rigid-fork-preview I'll do a follow-up review once the snow starts falling.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Add SASO to the list of companies with their name on the fork:


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

hey there, I was wondering how the fork has been doing for you after a longer period of time. I am just looking into this fork finally! The only worry I have is I am a very solid person at 230+ lbs. Should I be worried at all about it?


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

BassBikerD said:


> hey there, I was wondering how the fork has been doing for you after a longer period of time. I am just looking into this fork finally! The only worry I have is I am a very solid person at 230+ lbs. Should I be worried at all about it?


The site states a weight limit of 215 lbs (for the 44.5 disc only model anyway).

I am ~ 210 lbs and notice fork flex from heavy braking (XC riding only). I would probably pass IMO at 230+ lbs.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm 230lb's myself and just ordered some, should get extra comfort due to my extra weight 

Yes they could fail and it could cause a crash but riding rigid isn't really sensible in the first place and could cause a crash so not really a issue.

Looking forward to seeing if there is a comfort improvement compared to On One Cro Mo forks, I liked the price enough to experiment


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got them, Ordered Friday here Monday, can't beat that for service, obviously got a UK distributor.

Looks, compared to the On One Cro Mo's I like, nice forward facing drop outs.

Brakes, 8 inch rotor on the front, noticeable flex but I'm not worried.

Forward hitting bumps in comparison the 29" wheel + tire which is much lesser volume feels like the 26" wheel with a FAT RQ 2.4 fitted which feels super plush with the carbon fork, had no issues clocking up 10 canal miles as speed.

Main advantage is little drops, ie kerb size previously they just hurt even with arms bent, where as know no real issue, the fork must bend upwards nicely which is the main think I hated about rigid.

* Angles are slacker and it's let me get the bars 50mm's higher which also helps for the comfort side some of this will be a factor ofcourse.

For £83 I'm impressed, if only to get away from the crappy lack of real drop outs on the On One Cro Mo's did not trust them at all.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cchough said:


> There is a bit of brake dive but it isn't excessive.


How do you get brake dive with a rigid fork?


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How do you get brake dive with a rigid fork?


Quite a bit of flex for the heavier rider. Very visible.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh, flex. Ok, that makes sence.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

230lb's here, and it's only noticeable when the brakes are cold / damp and abit on offy after some use there fine.

Rode the same route as I've been riding the steel fork for ages and definately more comfortabe, really takes the sting out of landing little 4" drops aswell, which where just pain on the steel.

Still not in any way suspension, think 10mm's of travel, the Steels likely had 3mm's of travel.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I guess I will recycle and keep this thread going. I am 220 and just got a Mosso aluminum on my hardtail, definitely getting "dive". Somewhat unnerving on steep downhills (like aghh....) I didn't want a heavy old cro-mo fork on my light bike, but it sounds like switching to an eXotic rigid fork won't change anything. This was meant to be a lightweight trail rider, inspired by riding my cross bike. I am using disc brakes on the front I am thinking the "dive" would be less if I went to the v-brake option?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

This is what I am using. No dive or unwanted flex, but they do seem to absorb the small bumps pretty good. But, I only weigh 160.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with ^

This looks like a rigid fork designed by an engineer to cope with the real world...








It's based on the same principles as rigid forks in other types of cycling.

This looks like a rigid fork designed by a marketing department...








It's based on the principle that it looks a bit like a suspension fork and that's what people expect on a mountain bike.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Well the 1 fork is designed to look pretty with no budget requirement, the other fork is some straight carbon tubes bonded to some Alu on both sides, I'd bet the cheaper version at the bottom would be stronger.

Last time I rode that fork I really didn't notice brake flutter, despite weighing 230 ( yes over ) and running 203mm rotors, it's mainly when the brake is first used and it's abit vibratey, when all warmed up there fine.


I'm a cheap but works kinda guy!!


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Turveyd said:


> Well the 1 fork is designed to look pretty with no budget requirement, the other fork is some straight carbon tubes bonded to some Alu on both sides, I'd bet the cheaper version at the bottom would be stronger.
> 
> Last time I rode that fork I really didn't notice brake flutter, despite weighing 230 ( yes over ) and running 203mm rotors, it's mainly when the brake is first used and it's abit vibratey, when all warmed up there fine.
> 
> I'm a cheap but works kinda guy!!


There's about $25 difference. I'd say, judging by yours and others comments about its rigidity, that you're a cheap but it kinda works if you don't mind a crap handling bike kinda guy.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Well the 1 fork is designed to look pretty with no budget requirement, the other fork is some straight carbon tubes bonded to some Alu on both sides, I'd bet the cheaper version at the bottom would be stronger.
> 
> Last time I rode that fork I really didn't notice brake flutter, despite weighing 230 ( yes over ) and running 203mm rotors, it's mainly when the brake is first used and it's abit vibratey, when all warmed up there fine.
> 
> I'm a cheap but works kinda guy!!


Have you used both forks?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

nuffink said:


> There's about $25 difference. I'd say, judging by yours and others comments about its rigidity, that you're a cheap but it kinda works if you don't mind a crap handling bike kinda guy.


Now that's freakin funny. I rarely LMOA but I had to!

Easy "Turveyd" I like the cheap one too!!!!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Really?*



nuffink said:


> It's based on the principle that it looks a bit like a suspension fork and that's what people expect on a mountain bike.


Straight blade rigid forks have been in use on all styles of bicycle long before the advent of modern suspension forks.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Straight blade rigid forks have been in use on all styles of bicycle long before the advent of modern suspension forks.


Yep, and that's why someone went and invented suspension forks for bikes, because straight blade rigid forks suck! Then, someone came along and invented a decent non-straight leg carbon fork that works pretty good. Again, have you tried both types. Have you actually used a Trigon fork?


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

Soooo, who HAS used a Trigon fork and a straight blade fork, and can compare them briefly?

Cheers


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Trigon fork:
Light
Looks good
Absorbs bumps well for a rigid fork
Very little brake flex

Straight blade fork (same fork sold by many companies):
Heavier
Doesn't look as good
Doesn't absorbe bumps very well
Flexes more under braking

Disclaimer: 
All the above is my opinion. Your opinion may differ from mine.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Trigon fork:
> Light
> Looks good
> Absorbs bumps well for a rigid fork
> ...


Which "straight blade" fork did you use?

Niner:
Looks sweet
light
29er obviously

Trigon:
Looks are meh, wet sanded to remove logos
light
didn't like handling, needed longer A-C

Exotic:
Looks ok
light-ish
Proper A-C for me, 100 mm suspension corrected

The niner was a loaner I used for a week. Very nice fork, looks/handling. Matched to a Ti Moots. Can't really compare to the other forks as the 29er aspect of the bike gave a significantly different feel.

The exotic and trigon were used on the same bike (Giant) and tires. The trigon fork (similar to a ritchey WCS IIRC) had an 80mm suspension A-C when I purchased it, ot sure if they offer other versions. Too twitchy for my requirements on that bike. Sold it on locally for same price paid (good re-sale). IIRC, paid around 300$?

The exotic (white brothers clone, nuke proof, and others) had a 100mm suspension corrected A-C and was 150$ ish. The handling was what I was looking for so I kept it.

All 3 forks had flex under my 210 lbs. Quantifying the flex by eyesight is questionable given the other variables in the equation.

All three forks had similar bump absorption: little to none. It's a rigid fork, exactly what I expected. Changing the air pressure in the tires provided more bump absorption.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My 6 month review of the Trigon fork back in September: http://www.dionridesbikes.com/2010/09/carbon-fiber-trigon-fork-6-month-review.html

Still no probs!


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Aug 6, 2007)

What torque are you applying to the dropouts of the Trigon fork? I'm using a Halo hex key skewer instead of a quick release. Did most of my build last night and will post pics, still waiting on the seatpost unfortunately.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm looking at eXotic carbon forks and White Brothers carbon forks (actually a 'version' of the White Brothers fork that is made in the factory, but lacks the decals).

The White Brothers 'version' is full carbon, incl. steerer, and is 445mm A to C.

The eXotic is available with an aluminum steerer and with a carbon steerer, and is also 445mm A to C (in other words, suspension corrected to 100mm travel, as I understand it).

I can't find much info on the rake of either one.

I would imagine that these are very similar, in design and ride quality/characteristics.

I don't want the Trigon/Ritchey because they lack the length I need.

[edit: The Bontrager Switchblade carbon rigid fork is the same as the above, I reckon.]


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

tkehler said:


> I don't want the Trigon/Ritchey because they lack the length I need.
> 
> [edit: The Bontrager Switchblade carbon rigid fork is the same as the above, I reckon.]


The trigon /ritchey is a nice fork, provided it matches what riding/bike it's going on. It wasn't the right fit for the one I built, hence the exotic.

However, I will be picking one up in the fall for a new build I am planning....going to have to sand it down again though....those graphics kill me


----------



## hondachevy (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a Mono. I also have a Fisher rig with this eXotic carbon fork on it. Would I switch the carbon fork on to my mono? Nope. Selling the Rig frame and fork as I write this, too stiff. I'm 190+ and have beat it in heavy rocky areas and its held up fine, its just too stiff.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

civil said:


> The trigon /ritchey is a nice fork, provided it matches what riding/bike it's going on. It wasn't the right fit for the one I built, hence the exotic.
> 
> However, I will be picking one up in the fall for a new build I am planning....going to have to sand it down again though....those graphics kill me


I hear you. I think I might buy the no-name brand (similar to White Brothers) simply because it has NO graphics. My ti frame is bare ti, and it looks great bare.


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, I wasn't a fan of the graphics either. Painted it the same color as the frame, tried to keep that sculpted look going so I also refinished the outside of the headset cups and cover.
Kept the inside carbon exposed cause I love the look of the weave.

Haven't ridden it yet because of the snow and ice, going to be a city bike and I hope the fork holds up because it's such a nice piece.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

By the way, any thoughts on the difference between an alu steerer tube and a carbon one, all other things being equal?

The eXotic is offered in both.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Damian, that looks sweet. I say take it out in the snow  

I've been riding mine for two winters now.......

tkehler:

I prefer the al steerer. Reason being you can use a regular starnut to tighten the headset. I have two carbon steerers on my roadies and have to re-tighten/check the expander plugs every so often. Some carbon steerers allow starnuts to be used (cannondale maybe?), but I think the exotic requires an expander plug.

Performance-wise I'm sure they are both fine.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

civil said:


> Which "straight blade" fork did you use?
> 
> Niner:
> Looks sweet
> ...


White Bros.

Yes the Trigon forks, exact same fork as the Ritchey, do steer very quickly. I forgot about that, but it doesn't bother me. I am going to get a setback post to lengthen the cockpit and that will take a little weight off the front.

I've never tried a Niner fork, but I'm sure it's a really good fork. I don't consider it a straight blade fork. It's all carbon and doesn't use straight tubes as fork legs.

Although, I do have to say, I am running new Spinergy wheels, carbon post, carbon frame and a one piece Trigon bar/stem combo. All designed to provide a smooth ride, while being lateraly stiff. That could be while it feels so good.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dAMIAn78 said:


> What torque are you applying to the dropouts of the Trigon fork? I'm using a Halo hex key skewer instead of a quick release. Did most of my build last night and will post pics, still waiting on the seatpost unfortunately.


I also use hex scewers instead of the QR type. Here's what I do: I use the standard L shaped hex wrenches. I tighten them as much as I can with my hand using the short part of the wrench. It's hard to get a lot torque using the short side. Then I turn it around to the long side and give it about a 1/8 turn tighter. That way I am always tightening them to about the same torque. If you don't always use very close the the same torque you may have problems with your disk rubbing the brake pads.I have never had a problem doing it that way.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tkehler said:


> By the way, any thoughts on the difference between an alu steerer tube and a carbon one, all other things being equal?
> 
> The eXotic is offered in both.


Weight.


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I also use hex scewers instead of the QR type. Here's what I do: I use the standard L shaped hex wrenches. I tighten them as much as I can with my hand using the short part of the wrench. It's hard to get a lot torque using the short side. Then I turn it around to the long side and give it about a 1/8 turn tighter. That way I am always tightening them to about the same torque. If you don't always use very close the the same torque you may have problems with your disk rubbing the brake pads.I have never had a problem doing it that way.


Sounds good, was just worried about it possibly coming loose from not enough torque or being too tight and cracking the carbon. I tightened it to about 4 N-m and it seems plenty tight without being near the max torque of most carbon stuff. Wonder if I should use the carbon assembly paste where the skewer touches the dropout, might prevent slipping and hold better with less torque.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dAMIAn78 said:


> Sounds good, was just worried about it possibly coming loose from not enough torque or being too tight and cracking the carbon. I tightened it to about 4 N-m and it seems plenty tight without being near the max torque of most carbon stuff. Wonder if I should use the carbon assembly paste where the skewer touches the dropout, might prevent slipping and hold better with less torque.


Couldn't hurt.


----------



## nebswik (Dec 31, 2006)

In my experience blade type rigid forks are usually stiff front to back but flexy left to right where the profile is very thin. This equates to good stiffness under braking but flex in corners & when putting the power down. 

Round tubular rigid forks are equally stiff in all directions which is at least reassuring.

I have found the same on XC MTBs and race BMXs (where the lateral stiffness is even more noticeable snapping out of the gate).


----------



## teddyuk (Aug 26, 2012)

How is your experience with the eXotic forks? I m looking for a axel-to-crown length of 440+/-10, 1 inch steerer, V-brakes, for this.


----------



## SamoM (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the same fork and wouldn't sell it for a million


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

Been riding one on my ss for over a year with no troubles. You can find pics in the ss section. If there is flex i can't feel it. Running v-brakes.


----------



## peanut87215 (May 9, 2014)

I know these are old posts, I'm using eXotic Rigid Carbon 29er Fork, Disc Post Mount, 46.5cm Black UD Finish on my 26er Gary Fisher Wahoo, i am just over 100 kg and have done 15 miles commuting so far and loving them, the people on here that have used them how did you guys get on with them


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Interested any comments reviews from the exotic carbon forks, any body still using them years on? Or even from last year? Please give me some feedback?

I love the pace carbon rigid forks and I have had (lost count) half a dozen or so over the last 1-2 decades. Always the 420 axle to crown, some are 415, some are 425 (varies a bit) 

I can say about this fork is that they are absolutely amazing carbon rigid fork. Although a bit of statistics is important as the weight factors can change everything.

I weigh 82kg current bike weighs 8.2kg

Bike is perfectly balanced in terms of geometry and and BB height. 26 inch frame has been compensated by the 425 axle to crown fork, bottom bracket height measures 305 mm. Wheels are 27.5 650B.

Bike rides cross country and feels absolutely amazing , very fast, very responsive and perfectly balanced. Will test out on cannock chase trails soon, currently running 2.1 thunder burts, will change for 2.4 tyres back and front next month.

Carbon forks feel perfect, flex just enough to absorb impacts from small bumps and braking is using a 160mm disc again feels great, stops very quickly, very instant. Handling and performance is outstanding. Could be used as a potential winning race bike.

Anyway I was thinking of trying the exotic forks for another build for my friend.

So any feedback would be great!


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been using one on my 29er for 5 years. Very hard riding, several crashes, a ton of jumps and drops that are well beyond the designed usage of this fork and it is holding up just fine. The axle dropouts fit kind of loosely so be sure to use a strong QR skewer or the wheel can shift and cause the brakes to rub after bumpy stuff. It's a very good budget fork, but it does flex a lot, even under me at 145 pounds. My next fork will have a 15qr axle and tapered steerer for better steering precision, but might also be a suspension fork because I'm having wrist problems lately.


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

will it be much better if I just use rigid forks on road, road climbs? I'm using epicon 2014, going rigid will save me about 800grams to 1000grams of weight


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

too right it will be much better, it will make a massive difference. 1kg makes a big difference to acceleration and hill climbing.


----------

